# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Full-Time Optometrist- Full Time Optometrist opening in Denver, CO for Full Scope Opt

## MichaelGuessford

*Full Time Optometrist opening in Denver, CO for Full Scope Optometry practice. 2-3 patients an hour,tech & scribe, excellent base salary with bonus.*
This full scope optometry practiceperforms pathology and comprehensive eye exams on all ages, with emphasis on the young. 
Responsibilities of the Optometrist (OD):

OCT, Retinal Camera, VFCo-manage most ocular disease and vision disordersProvide pathology &comprehensive eye examsContact Lens fittingsTechand scribeSee 15-18 patients a dayMonday  Friday 40-hour week with one Saturday morning a monthEHR - RevolutionCounsel patients regarding their vision needs
Benefits for the Optometrist (OD) position:

Compensation based upon experience + bonusBenefits: Health, Dental, Malpractice & Disability Insurance with CE reimbursement, IRA with match, 2 weeks PTO, License reimbursementW-2 Employee
Requirements of the Optometrist (OD):

Doctorate of Optometry degree (OD)Excellent clinical and communication skillsAbility to thrive in a team environment
*Job Code: CO-MG-4497*
Make all inquiries directly through Michael Guessford
Phone: (540) 491-9105
Email: mguessford@etsvision.com
Website: www.etsvision.com
ETS Vision specializes in recruiting Optometrists and Ophthalmologists for top practices across the country. All conversations and inquiries are completely confidential. All fees are paid by the client (hiring/selling practice). If you are now or will be seeking an opportunity, send your resume/CV TODAY!

----------

